#  > WEBSHOP en NIEUWE ARTIKELEN >  > WEBSHOP >  >  Slide is een professioneel bevestigingssysteem

## admin

De Slide is een gepatenteerd en professioneel bevestigingssysteem, geschikt voor ongekend veel doeleinden. 
Haken aan theaterarmaturen zijn snel te (de-)monteren. 

Naast de theater toepassingen vindt de Slide zijn weg naar zeer veel andere toepassingsgebieden, zowel voor tijdelijk als permanent gebruik.


Haken en ophangbeugels kunnen vanaf nu met één schuifbeweging worden gemonteerd en gedemonteerd. 
De Slide vervangt een bout-moerverbinding en geeft er tijdwinst voor terug. 


Niet alleen een snelle montage maar ook een enorme ruimte winst. 
Door de eenvoud van dit systeem kunnen flightcases stukken kleiner worden en levert dus ook een besparing qua ruimte op.

Meer lezen of filmpje bekijken? Klik hier.
De Showtec Slide Complete in de shop bekijken.

----------


## geenstijl21

Dacht dat deze van Rolight was....

----------


## DJ Antoon

Ook te koop als admiral.

http://www.licht-geluid.nl/shop/p-13...-compleet.aspx

Maar dan iets goedkoper.  :Smile:  (Op moment van schrijven in ieder geval.)

----------


## rinus bakker

> De Slide is een gepatenteerd en professioneel bevestigingssysteem, geschikt voor ongekend veel doeleinden. 
> Haken aan theaterarmaturen zijn snel te (de-)monteren. 
> 
> Naast de theater toepassingen vindt de Slide zijn weg naar zeer veel andere toepassingsgebieden, zowel voor tijdelijk als permanent gebruik.
> 
> 
> Haken en ophangbeugels kunnen vanaf nu met één schuifbeweging worden gemonteerd en gedemonteerd. 
> De Slide vervangt een bout-moerverbinding en geeft er tijdwinst voor terug. 
> 
> ...



Voor "permanent gebruik" - dat kan toch geen serieuze opmerking zijn lijkt me.
Een hoop extra boutjes en moertjes aanbrengen en een redelijk hoog vervangend bedrag voor 1 x M10 bout
om 
_als de bliksem zo snel_ een spot [oid] _voor de eeuwigheid_ te kunnen monteren? 
LOL

----------


## admin

Ja, dat mag je met een knipoog nemen. Typische marketing tekst. Ik zou hem ook gewoon met een goedkopere G haak oid vastzetten.

----------


## I.T. drive in

Is dit geval ook bruikbaar voor het vliegen van speakers?

----------


## axs

knap... nu moet je 2 schroeven vastzetten ipv 1 ....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## rinus bakker

En die schroefjes zijn er ook niet echt goedkoper op geworden...

----------


## Leks

bij vaak wisselen tussen spigotten en haken is het best practisch.
Ook is het te overwegen waard als je de haak van iets moet afhalen voor het in de desbetreffende fligtcase past.

@ JENH ik neem aan dat die 1000N SWL bij loodrechte belasting geld? zijn er gegevens beschikbaar voor bijv zijdelingse belasting etc?

----------


## Charles

Inderdaad een profesionele prijs! Ik houd het bij de M10 boutjes!

----------

